# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Смена паролей локального админа

## AlexSystems

Добрый день!
Возможно ли централизованно сменить пароли лакальных администраторов на машинах включенных в домен?

----------


## Hulfer

Локальный администратор зарегистрированный на машине никак не связан с учетной записью в домене.
И если потерян пароль учетки локального администратора, проще винду снести либо как вариант воспользоваться многочисленным софтом по восстановлению пароля, но я личсно придерживаюсь взгляда, сделать все по человечески, пусть и затратить немного времени на это

----------


## den328

На машине включенной в домен, пароль любого локального пользователя можно изменить удаленно с правами доменного админа.

----------


## krasaval

Посмотри вот это, должно помочь
http://www.winblog.ru/2006/12/13/13120604.html

----------


## emoxam

вот скриптик, запускал его с ДК

'On Error Resume Next 
iaPass = "пароль админа домена"
Sub Error_(i)
 s = Err.Number
 WScript.echo "Error " & s & " " & Err.Description
 if i<>0 Then Err.Clear	
End Sub
Set Args = WScript.Arguments
Sub chPass(host)
' On Error Resume Next 
 strComputer = host
 Set objUser = GetObject("WinNT://" & strComputer & "/Администратор")
 objUser.SetPassword iaPass
 objUser.SetInfo
 If Err.Number<>0 Then
 s = Err.Number
 WScript.echo host & " — Error " & s & " " & Err.Description
 Err.Clear
 End If
End Sub
Sub ReadHostFile(filename)
 Dim fso, f
' On Error Resume Next 
 Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
 Wscript.Echo "Read hosts file"
 Set f = fso.OpenTextFile(filename, 1, False)
 if Err.Number<>0 then
 	call Error_(0)
	else
	while not f.atEndOfStream
		s = f.ReadLine
		Call chPass(s)
		Err.Clear
	wend
 	f.Close
 end if 
End Sub
for i=0 to args.count-1
	If Args(i) = "-f" Then	
		iaComputers = Args(i+1)
	Else If Args(i) = "-p" Then
		iaPass = Args(i+1)
	Else If Args(i) = "-h" Then
		iaHost = Args(i+1)
	End If
	End If
	End If
Next
If Err=0 Then
If iaHost<>"" Then
	Call chPass(iaHost)
	If Err.Number<>0 Then
		 call Error_()
	End If
	Else
	Call ReadHostFile(iaComputers)
End If
End If
if Err <> 0 Then
 Wscript.Echo "" 
 Wscript.Echo "lapass [-f filename] [-h hostname] [-p] password" 
 Wscript.Echo "" 
 Wscript.Echo "-f get hostТs list from file" 
 Wscript.Echo "-h change password for one host" 
 Wscript.Echo "-p new password" 
 Wscript.Echo "" 
End If


рядом должен лежить файл host.txt , 

вида

admnew
apteka3
c011
iren
kabinet10
kassa
olganew
procomp
recept
rengen
tatiana
ust3
ust9

т.е. банально список раб. станций на которых будешь менять пароль, все станции должны быть в данный момент включены!!!! иначе получишь ошибку

----------


## aragorn

Пароль локального админа, включенного в домен можно менять не только удаленно, но и локально на компутере зайдя в домен

----------


## emoxam

простите, а что такое "локальный админа, включеннвц в домен"
админ либо доменный либо локальный!
доменный слава богу меняеться в АД, ну а локальный.. если тачек много то лучше всего менят удаленно! для чего и был скинут скипт!

----------

